# Orbea Orca 2008



## CHL

Hello,

Does anyone know what Orbea is planning on doing with the Orca for 2008? I'm in the market for a new bicycle and was considering an Orbea Orca. Just wandering if it would be worth it to wait for the 2008 model, if Orbea was planning on changing specs or features on the bike.

Thanks,

CHL


----------



## Eric S

CHL said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know what Orbea is planning on doing with the Orca for 2008? I'm in the market for a new bicycle and was considering an Orbea Orca. Just wandering if it would be worth it to wait for the 2008 model, if Orbea was planning on changing specs or features on the bike.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Are you joking? All anyone is talking about is the new Orca, check this site and the Orbea website.


----------



## MaestroXC

The Orca frame is staying the same, with the addition of a new color, red.


----------



## rcordray

Eric S said:


> CHL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking? All anyone is talking about is the new Orca, check this site and the Orbea website.
> 
> 
> 
> What are you referring to? The new Ordu perhaps? Orca remains the same.
Click to expand...


----------



## tete de la tour

orbea I believe will be making the rear dropouts one piece like the TDF bikes. curently they are 2 peice. also the front "O" will be made of carbon not aluminum


----------



## rhauft

tete de la tour said:


> orbea I believe will be making the rear dropouts one piece like the TDF bikes. curently they are 2 peice. also the front "O" will be made of carbon not aluminum


I was at the Orbea factory in Malabia (Basque Country) last month. My 3rd trip in 5 years. Had a nice chat with Felix, Dir. Quality Control. The 08 Orca is the same spec as the 07 with the addition of red. Drop-outs are unchanged as are the head tube 'O' cable guide. 

The TdF bikes were proto-types with one piece drop-outs and 'magnesium' head tube cable guides.


----------



## tete de la tour

rhauft said:


> I was at the Orbea factory in Malabia (Basque Country) last month. My 3rd trip in 5 years. Had a nice chat with Felix, Dir. Quality Control. The 08 Orca is the same spec as the 07 with the addition of red. Drop-outs are unchanged as are the head tube 'O' cable guide.
> 
> The TdF bikes were proto-types with one piece drop-outs and 'magnesium' head tube cable guides.


I can assure I was not there. I was probably at home eating top ramen.


----------

